# looking for front air shock for 4inch lifted cherokee to run plow.



## cherokeeman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

hello,I have a 2001 jeep cherokee with skyjacker 3 inch springs and a 1.75 spacer.Im looking for a air shock that i can use when my plow is on.I know people use the 85 thunderbird rear air shocks on front of a stock cherokee but i cant find anything for my lifted cherokee.Thought about making spacers to run the t-bird shocks.any info????thanks...


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

The air shocks from the rear of an 80s chevy g10 van might work


----------



## cherokeeman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks nick i'll check into it.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

no problem i found them cheapest on rockauto.com


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what I used on my lifted tj and now use on my xj (g van shocks). You'll need an adapter to make the top mount work. google Jeep shock adapter and you'll find it. It makes it possible to run shocks with loop ends rather than the stud style that is used on the stock Jeep.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Get some bar pin eliminators/stud eliminator and you can run a standard rear shock with the eye lets.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you for reminding affekonig me totally forgot about the adapter for the shocks I still need to get a set for mine


----------



## cherokeeman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks everyone.going to make a set of bar pin conversions to run shocks with holes on both ends.Dont know why i didnt think of that to begin with! I weld for a living! I made my rock rails,front bumper and built my hoop to fit org.meyers bracket so im not stupid.I guess i had a brain fart!


----------

